# Cedar Creek WMA



## Rulo (Oct 17, 2016)

Anybody get the final tally when the hunt ended Saturday evening?  Bucks/ Does? # of hunters...etc.....?


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 17, 2016)

There's a nice 11pt on the WMA facebook page I went Thursday saw 5 does and a spike hardly any shots heard from where I was hunting. I'm sure it picked up like it did last year


----------



## BBond (Oct 18, 2016)

958 hunters
183 deer


----------

